
Show HN: A console audio tag editor: cursedtag - SisRob
https://github.com/hellricer/cursedtag
======
JdeBP
If you are going to adhere to the XDG Base Directory specification, please
respect the XDG_CONFIG_HOME environment variable.

If you are going to use format specifiers and printf, please do so
consistently. clear_line() is a mess, especially in comparison to the
move_cursor() function that immediately follows it, which in turn misses out
guards against option-like arguments as seen in ellipsis().

SGR 0 resets _everything_ , to reset just _colours_ look at SGR 39 and SGR 49.

The Bourne Again shell's internal mechanisms may be slightly more efficient
than command substitution with an external seq process.

~~~
SisRob
Thanks a lot for checking out the code! I addressed most of your comments.

I mostly refrain from checks like '\--' or double-quoting everything when I'm
sure of the input (even though shellcheck is not happy about it). For example,
argument passed to move_cursor will never start with dash.

For third point, I don't see any problems with that - am I missing something?
Especially when I give freedom to set any attribute (like bold, underline,
etc).

